# Troy Bilt mower - 33" walk-behind circa 2001



## plaidford (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm going to look at a Troy Bilt walk-behind mower (33" cut) with 8hp B&S engine. This is a 2001 model that's been used for personal mowing only.

I'm have a big yard and looking to get something bigger than the standard 21 - 22" cut, but want to keep walking, so no tractor for me yet. I don't need a commercial mower, so this one looks good to me. My dad has had this same mower (although his has a Tecumseh engine) since '99 and has not had any trouble with it. His yard is actually quite a bit rougher than mine.

Anyway, anyone here have any experience with this mower? Anything in particular I should beware of when I'm looking at it? And are parts available for it - I don't find much on-line about it. Sorry, don't know the model number.

Thanks!


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

This mower was built by MTD and marketed under at least four brand names I know of. MTD, TroyBilt, CubCadet, and White. Over the years it was produced, MTD upped the horsepower to I think a max of 9.5 or 10.

I have the White version that I purchased 2 years ago used off of Ebay. Great condition when I bought it and it has been a great mower. Parts are readily available. You can look at m-and-d online. I don't have nor need the bagger attachment. I did get the mulcher attachment but don't care for how it mulches. What I'm referring to is the chute cover.

Mine has started 95% on the 1st pull and 5% on the second! It is not an easy pull start given its size. I've never taken the time to check and see if this motor has a compression release(I'm sure it does) and if the valves are adjusted properly, because I have no problem getting it started and it has always run like a top! It has plenty of power and is one of the older models with the slightly lower horesepower.

Make sure you're comfortable with the effort required to start it.

A buddy of mine has the same mower and had his exhaust valve seat insert come out. He repaired it once using the usual procedure of peening in the seat. Ran for another season and gave out again. By pure coincidence, he found a brand new short block on Ebay for a steal and now he's good as new. He didn't want to fuss with pulling the motor again.

Finally, I have 2 neighbors that have the same mower and have used them for several years.

I have no problem recommending it.

Good luck!


----------



## plaidford (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback! I still haven't had a chance to take a look at this one that's up for sale. I'll be back in town over the weekend and hope it's still available for me to look at then. 

Thanks also for the link to m-and-d.com. This mower that is available doesn't have the bagging attachment, but I would like to have it. I think I've found it on m-and-d.


----------

